# تعالوا هنا ده تعليقك يهمنا



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*ازيكم يا احلي الاعضاء يارب تكونوا بخير*
*بصوا بثي الفكرة عبارة عن اني كل يوم هنزل صورة والمطلوب منكم تعليق علي الصورة بكلمة او اتنين زي ما انتوا عايزين *​
*اسيبكم مع الصور*
*

*​
*منتظرة تعليقكم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*امسك يارب ايدي في كل الاوقات*​


----------



## just member (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*بين راحتيك دفئ الحياة
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بين ايديك يا يسوع حياتى فى امان​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ان نسيت الام رضيعها انت يارب لا تنساه
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا
للصوره الرائعه

 عيني عليكم من اول السنه الي اخرها *


----------



## vetaa (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*دايما معاك ...متقلقش*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## vetaa (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*معايا من البدايه للنهايه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*انت حنين اوووووووي ياربي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*معاك وفي حضنك انا مرتاح*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بين يديك راحتى ياحبيبى يسوع​


----------



## بنت المسيح (10 أكتوبر 2009)

انا معك لاتخف


----------



## bahaa_06 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

*سيدى يسوع الغالى *
*يداك تحتوينى طوال النهار*
*يدك تربت كتفى وتشجعنى وقت الانهيار*
*فامسك يمينى دائما واحمينى من الأخطار*
*فبقوة يمينك استطيع التجول بأتون النار*
*ولا اخاف من جب الأسود ولا من انهيار الأسوار*
*فيمينك تحتوينى وشمالك تحت راسى يا ابى الأنوار*
*++++++*
*بصراحه صورة تجنن وتثير الشجن *
*ميرسي . جدا . منتظرين المزيد*​ +++++++++++++++


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*دايما يارب بتعتني بيا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*"تعلموا منى لانى وديع ومتواضع القلب"​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت فيا وانا فيه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*"من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى فله حياة ابدية وانا اقيمه فى اليوم الاخير"​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*منقوشة علي كفيك
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أكتوبر 2009)

"هوذا على كفى نقشتك اسوارك امامى دائما"​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*بأيديك شكلتنى*​


----------



## dodo jojo (13 أكتوبر 2009)

محفور فى ايدك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*مهما واجعتني صعاب انت يارب بتكون معايا في كل وقت*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*لاتخف لاني معك*​


----------



## totty (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*عينك عليا فى كل اعمالى*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 أكتوبر 2009)

ديما حامينى من اعمال ابليس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*حضنك دافي يارب بجد*​


----------



## rana1981 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*لا تخف انا معك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

مفيش احن منك يا حبيبى يسوع​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*في وقت ضعفي يا رب عنيك عليا​*


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا هو الرب شافيك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*"بحسب ايمانك ليكن لك"​*


----------



## maroo maroo (17 أكتوبر 2009)

معايا على طول
ميررررسى للصورة


----------



## totty (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*مش هاسيبك ابداااا وعلى طول معاك*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

اسمع صراخى ياسيدى والى صلاتى امل اذنيك
ان اردت فانت تستطيع ان تغّيرنى بطهر يديك
فانا العبد يا سيدى ابغى العمل بكرم معاليك
فاحسبنى كارباب الحادية عشر فانى اتوسل اليك
واشفى عمى عيونى وعلمنى انظر يا سيدى بعينيك
فأنا ياسيدى عبدك وأنت لى الرب المليك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا معاك في كل مكان فلا تخاف​*


----------



## totty (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*عينى عليك فى اى مكان وفى اى حاجه بتعملها*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*الصليب هو الطريق الوحيد ليك يا ربي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*مهما بعدت عنك بترجع ياربي وتدور عليا لانك انت راعيا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2009)

انت راعيا الحنون 
مهما بعدت عندك بتدور عليا وترجعنى لحضنك​


----------



## totty (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*يااااااااااه
وحشتنى اوووى يارب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*عارفة ياربي انك تحملت عني الكثير
ارجوك ياالهي الحنون اغفرلي خطاياي​*


----------



## كوك (20 أكتوبر 2009)

_*انت هو الهى الحنون*_
_*الذى تغفر ليا خطيايا *_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

سامحنى ياربى انا السبب فى كل ده
ارجوك يارب اصفح عنى واغفر خطيتى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربي انت حبيبي وصاحبي وابويا وكل حاجة في حياتي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*دايما بحنانك ساتر علينا ووجودك جمبنا مخلينا في فرح وسلام داخلي مهما يجرا حوالينا​*


----------



## totty (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*معه تحلو العشره ويحلى الكلام*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*دايما معايا في كل مكان​*


----------

